# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  حلقه

## aria97

سلام دوستان بی زحمت حلقه پایین رو برام تبدیل کنید به اسمبلی  ممنون

for(i=0;i<=100;i+=2)

----------


## masoud.8086

سلام

mov i,100
k:
mov cx,i

sub i,2
loop k

----------


## simaa123

پس چی شد کسی براتون انجام نداد ایا  دندانپزشکی در خوابکلینیک دندانپزشکیکلینیک تخصصی دندانپزشکیدندانپزشکی ترمیمیدندانپزشکی آزادمطب دندانپزشکی

----------


## typeman9

> پس چی شد کسی براتون انجام نداد ایا  دندانپزشکی در خوابکلینیک دندانپزشکیکلینیک تخصصی دندانپزشکیدندانپزشکی ترمیمیدندانپزشکی آزادمطب دندانپزشکی



سلام:

دوست عزیز   این عبارات نامفهوم توی سایت برنامه نویسی  چه معنایی داره ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!   اصلا معلوم هست چی میگی ؟؟؟؟؟   اینجا سایت تخصصی برنامه نویسی است . برنامه نویسی هم هسته ی مرکزی رشته ی مهندسی رایانه است و ربطی  به  پزشکی و دندانپزشکی ندارد  .   خدا شفایتان دهد . 

در ضمن  ایشون به جواب سوالشون رسیدند  . یعنی یک نفر  از کاربران این سایت  به ایشون جواب داد .   ضمنا  قوانین سایت رو مطالعه کنید و از چیزهای نامربوط  تبلیغ نکنید . 

اگر هم قصد شما مسخره کردن زبان اسمبلی است که باید بگم شرمنده .  هر وقت از مسخره کردن خدا  به جایی رسیدی  و قدرت پیدا کردی  از مسخره کردن زبان اسمبلی هم به قدرت می رسی.

----------

